
Segway technology for wheelchairs - alvinktai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgat4a1TrEM
======
pavornyoh
Big thread running
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412030)

